# White edge on foam



## ldmack3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm nearing the end of fermentation on a Pinot Noir. On 1/5 the SG was 1.011. It is still bubbling regularly and has no funky smell but today I noticed white foam around the edge and some floating on the surface. I've never seen this before.
Anything to be concerned about?


----------



## robie (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't see any problem with this. I am surprised it has that much foam at an SG of 1.011. Open it and give it a good stir. This will break down the foam.


----------



## ldmack3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Big stir, big foam (CO2). Probably final stir. Want to let it settle some before racking for stabilization/fining.
Checked the SG; now at 1.000
Seems like I read somewhere about white foam or floaties on the surface that was a problem. 

Thanks


----------



## derunner (Jan 7, 2013)

You may be thinking of "flowers of wine" which tends to grow into a slick on the top of the wine if there is too much air contact and you have the yeast Mycoderma. I don't think it shows up this quick. I have a chardonay aging that I have had a few little specs in that I have been worried about this, but I have siphoned them out and it does not seem to be getting any more. So hopefully mine was something else. I don't think yours looks like the pictures I have seen for Mycoderma.


----------



## ldmack3 (Jan 8, 2013)

That's what I was afraid it was.
I found this pic of it'





Mine is just foam.

Thanks for the info


----------



## robie (Jan 8, 2013)

That foam should all be gone after stirring, so gently stir it away. You don't want it around when you stabilize. If your SG is 1.000, there should be no foaming other than very slight as the CO2 dissipates.

Also, before fining, the wine doesn't need to settle for more than an hour or so. Some fining agents really require lots of sediment to do their job, others don't much care either way. 

I don't believe you ever said which exactly Pinot Noir kit you are making...


----------



## mustangzrule (Jan 9, 2013)

What I see in your pic looks great. When the fermentation settles you will want to top off the carbouy or rack to a smaller one to reduce your surface area during bulk aging.


----------



## Tom_S (Jan 9, 2013)

I once had a film on top of my wine with a few white floaties and was afraid it was that mycoderma. I racked it and added some more campden, but I think what I saw was from campden tablets I had recently added after racking. The wine turned out good and I never did ever have any other problems with it.


----------



## ldmack3 (Jan 12, 2013)

Robie:
It is Kamil Juice. I stirred and got a lot of foam from co2. Settled back down and white foam re-appeard. Today was 3rd day in a row at .997 sg and still had some white foam but not as much. After I transfer from a bucket to a carboy at about 1.020, I stir pretty hard to drive out co2 and to help the yeast go as far to dry as possible. Done this for several years with no problem. Then I usually let it rest for 3 days after the last stir so it will settle as much as possible. You're saying not necessary?

Today I racked for degassing/stabilization/fining as per normal. Taste is GREAT. Best Pinot Noir I have ever made. Scheduled to go into a Vadai barrell next month.

mustangzrule
After fermentation is complete (stable sg 3 days in a row) I always rack to smaller with additional bottles as required so I have no air space. So you like horses eh? 

Tom S.
I use crystals not camden tablets so not sure but not going to worry unless I get some other indicaton. Keep my fingers crossed.

Thanksfor the input everyone. I was really paranoid as I've never seen this before.


----------

